# Chibi 6 paths of pain by ak46



## ak46 (Nov 28, 2007)

For all Pains fan, colorers and everybody else interested. 



VARIOUS COLORED VERSIONS:

*TheGameJC (from Mangahelpers) version*:


*ANBU-Madara-Uchiha versions*:
Here


----------



## Denji (Nov 28, 2007)

Haha! Those are great!


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 29, 2007)

Awesomeness 

They're cute


----------



## ~rocka (Nov 29, 2007)

I love them


----------



## Hikarabita (Nov 29, 2007)

haha great! nice work dude


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 29, 2007)

awesome XD... specially the eyes of the fifth one lol...


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 29, 2007)

_pretty cool man ... _


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 29, 2007)

those are to fucking awesome


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 29, 2007)

i love these so much and i also colored them im sorry if you didnt want me to well to see them click here


----------



## Brigade (Nov 29, 2007)

the chibi peins cool dude they are awesome


----------



## TekJounin (Nov 29, 2007)

So cute!  And I loved ANBU-Madara-Uchiha colored version, too.  Great talent, folks.


----------



## ak46 (Nov 30, 2007)

Really happy that everyone likes it thanks all.


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Nov 30, 2007)

simply cute!


----------



## Valtieri (Nov 30, 2007)

Hahah! i love them, adorable!


----------



## Saito (Nov 30, 2007)

I like their expressions xD
Nice job.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 30, 2007)

this is fucking amazing.. no one can tell me that smiley pein isnt ftw


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 1, 2007)

Eeee, they could not look any more adorable. I love how you've given them different expressions. Dei-pein with the shocked expression amuses me. Second Pein with the innocent smile is much too sweet. Third one makes me giggle with the eccentric uneven eyes. Middle looks so serious, he is totally in command which makes sense as he was the first body we saw. Long-haired body looks like a hippie. And the last one with the large frown is wonderfully silly. Absolutely love them all, that you bothered to put them with difference stances looks good.


----------



## Aina (Dec 1, 2007)

They are so cute! xD


----------

